# Keeping warm out hunting



## Louloubelle (5 November 2010)

Okay, so apart from a large hip flask and a Mears hunt coat, how does one keep warm out hunting?

I shall be spending pretty much all this season in a ratcatcher because it's all I have and hunt sec has told me NOT to shell out for a hunt coat until I am sure myself and GG will defo want to do this as a 'career'. Good point.

Hunting tomorrow, which is going to be relatively mild day, but I have NO idea what kind of 'under wear' I need to stop me freezing to death, especially as it gets colder. Voices of experience, advice please?


----------



## Jay89 (5 November 2010)

Invest in a thermal hunting shirt! They are lovely and snug. I also put a V - neck jumper on over my shirt. You can buy thermal leggings that fit under your joddies. Some warm socks!


----------



## Judgemental (5 November 2010)

Jay89 said:



			Invest in a thermal hunting shirt! They are lovely and snug. I also put a V - neck jumper on over my shirt. You can buy thermal leggings that fit under your joddies. Some warm socks!
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree, Long-Johns are absolutley essential, never get on a horse without wearing a pair.


----------



## posie_honey (5 November 2010)

a good thermal wicking base layer  merino wool base layers are fab

thermal Mr Fox stock shirt 

softshell breeches - a bit shiny  but some better than others  and you'll be the one laughing when you're dry and warm 

don't wear so many socks that your feet can't move in your boots - makes them colder

i wear a wool jumper too under my hunt coat on cold days or - i also have a marvelous thermatex material hunting waitcoat that i got in the US when i was hunting over there for a season - its a bit colder there  works a treat -- oh - never googled before but you seem to be able to get them here too!! would def recommend http://www.thermatex.co.uk/thermatex-rider-waistcoat-1778-0.html

a spare pair of gloves kept under saddle flap to keep warm - another trick i learnt in US - you can swap if your gloves get sodden

ooh - water proof gloves are fab too but difficult to find in a suitable colour if being traditional 

i also used to take feet out of stirrups and wiggle them when standing still to keep circulation going - only on sane horse though


----------



## posie_honey (5 November 2010)

i also have two weights of wool hunt coat - again from season in US when we were often in shirt sleeves for cubbing and early season as so hot - the LW one if fab for mild days


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (5 November 2010)

As others have said layers!! Allthough do make sure can still move, espicially the feet! Wick away shirts are definately better to be worn next to the skin as can often get rather 'hot' with a good run and then it can become rather chilly! V necks are also very good, primark do some and as fairly cheap are good ones to hunt in, at one point they also did full length sleeves and 3/4 length sleeves so culd wear diff one depending on the weather!

Ariat and Mac Wet do water proof gloves alltho I fou d them to thick and as moved hands less actually had colder hands!

Wuld also say layer according to how you feel the cold, ie if u hate the cold and being cold dress warmer but if you can stand it then wear slightly less layers 

Have Fun!!


----------



## Weezy (5 November 2010)

Layers all the way!  I wear a thermal long sleeve t-shirt underneath a standard stock shirt - it works better for me.  I then wear a thin cashmere jumper over this and a tweed jacket.  Ariat Bromont Thermal boots on my feet and am good to go!

If you don't have any long johns then wear some tights under your breeches.


----------



## Louloubelle (5 November 2010)

Thanks for all the advice! I think poloneck under my stock shirt (which is sleeveless - must get some non-summer clothes!) for tomorrow, and then will invest in a thermal top and bottoms for the season.

I have a v neck I was about to throw out as it's a bit shrunken, but would be perfect under my jacket, so think I will go for that, too.


----------



## amage (6 November 2010)

Louloubelle said:



			Thanks for all the advice! I think poloneck under my stock shirt (which is sleeveless - must get some non-summer clothes!) for tomorrow, and then will invest in a thermal top and bottoms for the season.

I have a v neck I was about to throw out as it's a bit shrunken, but would be perfect under my jacket, so think I will go for that, too.
		
Click to expand...

Ornella Prosperi who make racing gear do a great base layer type polo neck. It's very thin but very very warm and in white are perfect for under a stock!


----------



## lauraandjack (6 November 2010)

Have to say I'm a body protector devotee - it's also great for keeping you warm!

I love woof wear sport neoprene gloves - keep your hands warm even if wet and nice and grippy too.

Long johns, layers and a generous hipflask!


----------



## JenHunt (6 November 2010)

Lowe Alpine do sets of lightweiight but very warm thermals which fit nicely under a hunt shirt and breeches without adding much bulk. 

I hunt in equitector boots with cotton socks, but merino woll socks are fab if you get cold feet.


----------



## Twizzel (6 November 2010)

Thermal base layer- I've got a Musto one and they are fab. Then normal stock shirt and if it's really cold and you haven't got a hunt coat I'd put a v neck jumper on too.

Bottom half I'm yet to sort out, tried wearing tights today and they helped a bit but not enough!! And I can't afford to shell out £100 for a pair of thermal breeches, so a thicker pair of tights it is next week!


----------



## DragonSlayer (6 November 2010)

I have a lovely fleecy-type stock shirt, wouldn't be without it! My hunt jacket has seen better days though, really ought to think about investing in a new one at some point I suppose....!


----------



## Starbucks (6 November 2010)

I've been out today and was boiling in my hunt coat, waistcoat and sleeveless shirt!!  Was really warm in the sun.  

Wouldn't wrap up too warm tomorrow if weather is the same.


----------



## 3DE (6 November 2010)

You can get battery operated heated waistcoats


----------



## Starbucks (6 November 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			You can get battery operated heated waistcoats 

Click to expand...

OMG!!! That's crazy!  I never get that cold really and don't make an effort to wear anything warm as such.  Think if your on the move you keep warm and if it's that grim and you're standing around lots... I go home!!


----------



## Happyhuntress (6 November 2010)

a spare pair of gloves kept under saddle flap to keep warm - another trick i learnt in US - you can swap if your gloves get sodden

Great tip above!! I'll be trying that

I wear boots one size too big so I can wear tights and thermal socks, and still have room for a foot warmer and wiggle my toes 

I wear thermal vest, thermal hunting shirt and my lovely vintage wool hunt coat - a bargain off ebay


----------



## 3DE (7 November 2010)

Starbucks said:



			OMG!!! That's crazy!
		
Click to expand...

I do live nearer to Norway than Nottingham though


----------



## sambarny23 (7 November 2010)

On top I wear a vest top, thermal vest, polo neck, t shirt, stock shirt, long sleeved v-neck jumper, tank top v-neck jumper, waist coat & hunting jacket, I am a big fan of fingerless gloves they keep your hands warm and you can still do gates without having to remove them (keep a spare pair in saddle bag incase pair I am wearing gets wet). Top half stays warm. On the bottom I wear long johns, tights, breeches and have tried various different types of socks including ski, wool and 2 pairs of thin socks, leather boots. As yet I have not managed to keep bottom half warm. 
This year I have invested in a pair of Coorymoor mohair eventer socks which so far seem to be worth the £11 but we shall see as we get into the really cold weather if they do actually work. If so I will be buying a couple more pairs.


----------



## tootsietoo (8 November 2010)

Wow Sambarney, I thought I was the queen of layers (when mucking out 5 in the depths of winter, I used to start with 7 layers and be down to 1 by the end of morning stables!) but you beat me!  How can you move with that lot on?

I also have never found socks that keep my feet warm.  I'm trying 2 pairs of cashmere socks tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!  Let us know how the mohair socks work.  Also trying tights for the first time.


----------



## 3DE (8 November 2010)

tootsietoo said:



			I also have never found socks that keep my feet warm.  I'm trying 2 pairs of cashmere socks tomorrow.  Fingers crossed!  Let us know how the mohair socks work.  Also trying tights for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

If you get silk skiing socks they are super warm. You will only need 2 pairs of socks if you use these as an under layer - just one thick pair on top. They're about £10 from ski shops but so worth it for the warmth!


----------



## tootsietoo (8 November 2010)

that's a good idea.  I have silk gloves for under my woolly ones so I should have thought of the silk socks!


----------



## sambarny23 (10 November 2010)

may have to give silk socks try. The mohair failed me yesterday but then I wasn't prepared for how cold it was going to be and didn't have my layers on, just a shirts and jacket so my own fault really.

I manage to move because my jacket is a bit big so plenty of room to layer up.


----------

